# Electric signs, 1935.



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Neat, very simple idea behind the motograph design. 

The old "Sauer's Vanilla" sign in Richmond had chaser lights and would illuminate in sections, and as far as I know is the original design from the early 1900's. I always wondered what mechanism they used to run it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JRaef said:


> Though this might be interesting for many of us. It has aspects of electric signs, lighting, controls and worker safety to help you appreciate the world we live in now just a little more...
> 
> 
> Click image for link to video. It starts off slow and you think it's stuck, but it isn't.
> ...


Good man...


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Here is another one, more specific to "Electricians".


Click on image for link.

It made me think about the fact that I had NEVER seen anything like this growing up. Are we missing the boat by not exposing our youth to the trades? Or was stuff like this killed because too many people were trying to get in?


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

JRaef said:


> Here is another one, more specific to "Electricians".
> 
> 
> Click on image for link.
> ...


To your first question, absolutely yes. 

To the second question, it is the safety Nazis that killed off stuff like this. In my elementary school we had 120v teaching aids with knife switches, etc. Can't do that now because kids and too many teachers are dumb enough to get hurt. :whistling2:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

It's sad how all the work in toaster, waffle iron, and oscillating fan repair just dried up!


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

Very cool! What a job it must have been to build that and then maintain all of those lamps and keep all those contacts clean! Things like this facinate me more than the computer controlled assemblies of today haha.


----------

